# Salvaged Ferrari Testarossa



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is my interpretation of a salvaged 1:12 scale Revell plastic Ferrari Testarossa. The model was found in a large assemblage of 'basura' from a neighborhood family's move out of the neighborhood in the early 90s. The kit was started and painted rather crudely in metallic blue by the family's ten year old child. Most of the window glass was covered in glue smears, small parts such as the gear shift lever, both side mirrors, a windshield wiper, decals, instructions, and packaging were non-recoverable. After finding this speciman, I spray painted it black because I couldn't stand the blotched blue appearance. Recently, I concocted a gear shift lever, lettered the tires, added a few minor paint details and cleaned the body of dust. I would have liked to have redone the entire model, but due to the inordinate amount of glue used in the initial "build", I felt that disassembly would have made matters far worse. 

Thanks for looking...








































































For a really great looking model, check out the link below. 

A fellow named Rob Knox did a remarkable job with this large Revell Ferrari model. 
His work is beautiful, skillful and outstanding!

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/Gal7/6301-6400/gal6340-Testarossa-Knox/00.shtm


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

At first glance on the first picture I had to look closely to see if it was real or a model! Thats was an impressive shot!

The whole model looks GREAT!!!! Considering the life it began! The shaded windows is a good way to hide the glue smudges.... lots of them, I assume?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I think you did a great job of turning a discarded piece of junk into a more-than-presentable model. Never did care much for the design of the actual car, though -- it looks exaggerated and cartoonish to me. I used to call it the "Ferrari Testosterone."


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

scotpens said:


> I think you did a great job of turning a discarded piece of junk into a more-than-presentable model. Never did care much for the design of the actual car, though -- it looks exaggerated and cartoonish to me. I used to call it the "Ferrari Testosterone."


NICE!! I've never been much on Ferrari nevermind a specific car they made. heck, I'm not much on any imports really.....overpriced cars no different on a lotof them, then what our own "Big 3" are right here in the good ole USA......Just our "Big 3" don't cost us, the import tax!! 

They're all man made really and have issues if not properly maintained......


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice save!


----------

